# new to the forum



## wilkster (Aug 1, 2008)

hi guys ,my names the wilkster and i'm new here.i'm a little slow but i'll get the hang of the sight.i love halloween and look forward to meeting fellow haunters.


----------



## Bloodhound (Oct 16, 2007)

Welcome to the Forum Wilkster!!


----------



## Lilly (Jun 13, 2006)

welcome wilkster...
you'll catch on soon enough keeping up is the hard part


----------



## Spookineer (Aug 20, 2006)

Welcome neighbor. Quite a few of us in NC here. I'm up near Greensboro.


----------



## pyro (Oct 7, 2006)

Hello & Welcome


----------



## Ghostess (Aug 21, 2005)

Hey Wilkster!!! Glad to have you here! I was hoping you'd join up.


----------



## Zombie-F (Apr 12, 2004)

Welcome to Haunting's HOME on the Web wilkster! Take off your dirt-caked boots and make yourself at home.


----------



## HalloweenZombie (Jul 22, 2007)

Welcome aboard. Cathching up is not the hard part. Not getting addicted to Haunt Forum and prop making is the hard part.


----------



## GothicCandle (Mar 26, 2007)

welcome! glad to see your here.


----------



## perdidoman (Dec 2, 2007)

*Welcome wilkster !!*


----------



## Ms. Wicked (Nov 14, 2006)

Welcome!!!!!!!!


----------



## Hellvin (Jul 6, 2008)

Welcome Wilkster.


----------



## scareme (Aug 29, 2006)

Hi and welcome to the forum. Hope you'll like it here.


----------



## Wyatt Furr (Jun 5, 2006)

Howdy and Welcome


----------



## turtle2778 (Jul 9, 2006)

WELCOME!! and HELLOO come into chat sometime and say hello.


----------



## STOLLOWEEN (Apr 13, 2008)

wilkster! Welcome to HF...no show us some of those awesome props you build!


----------

